# 1995 Altima Rear Drum Brakes



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I just replaced the rear brake shoes on my 199 Altima. Everthing orks fine except that the passenger side dags so bad, it gets very hot. I id everythoing exactly the way the Hanyes manual told me to but ithas me stumped. Has anyone had a similar experience and what di you do to remedy the roblem? I saw something abut s somewhere but I canot remember where it was. Thanks


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I guess I was very tired when I posted this!!! I never make THAT many spelling errors!!
Anyway, I replaced the drums and re adjusted everything and all is fine!!!!


----------

